# Samsung 5yr warranty



## MrGrumpy (2 Feb 2022)

Well…. Our washing machine has broke down once again. The main board had been replaced back in August last year. Looks like it’s crapped out again according to the engineer. 
The best bit, it’s coming up for its 5th Birthday  this month. Chip shortage means they don’t have a spare board I’m told. So looking like it could be a new washing machine unless the pull a rabbit out of the hat !  
Awaiting another email from Samsung …..


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> Well…. Our washing machine has broke down once again. The main board had been replaced back in August last year. Looks like it’s crapped out again according to the engineer.
> The best bit, it’s coming up for its 5th Birthday  this month. Chip shortage means they don’t have a spare board I’m told. So looking like it could be a new washing machine unless the pull a rabbit out of the hat !
> Awaiting another email from Samsung …..


A new machine might be at best a discount, or more likely one you pay for. 

It's too close to the end of the warranty period.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Feb 2022)

T&Cs favour a new machine ? However I’ll have a closer look


----------



## Milkfloat (2 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> A new machine might be at best a discount, or more likely one you pay for.
> 
> It's too close to the end of the warranty period.


If they cannot fix it then I don't see why the OP needs to shell out, that is what the warranty is for.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

Milkfloat said:


> If they cannot fix it then I don't see why the OP needs to shell out, that is what the warranty is for.


If it were a new problem, I'd agree. But chances are a "recurring problem" may just give them the reason they need not supply a new machine.

Went down a similar route/road years ago with a washer. Just under three months left on the extended warranty, when the logic board gave up again. Possible to open the door whilst on spin. 
The engineer who was sent to check it simply said "It shouldn't do that".


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> If it were a new problem, I'd agree. But chances are a "recurring problem" may just give them the reason they need not supply a new machine.
> 
> Went down a similar route/road years ago with a washer. Just under three months left on the extended warranty, when the logic board gave up again. Possible to open the door whilst on spin.
> The engineer who was sent to check it simply said "It shouldn't do that".


It’s a new problem just the same component has failed on a different area I’m guessing? Anyway to be fair I was thinking that I might get nowhere due to the end of warranty . However it’s either 5yrs or not ?! T&Cs state a new machine, reconditioned or refund. Warranty would only be to the end of the current 5yrs. Which is a conundrum for them  . I’d take a refund or voucher of same value and buy another and get the 5yr warranty to start again !


----------



## MontyVeda (2 Feb 2022)

My Beko machine came with a 5 year warranty 

...but on closer inspection it was just for the motor... and on even closer inspection (after ringing the hotline to register my machine and activate the 'free' 5 year warranty), the free replacement motor had to be fitted by their approved repair person, with me paying some extortionate amount for the fitting... but if I took out an extended 5 year warranty on the rest of the machine... 

I hung up.


----------



## classic33 (2 Feb 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> It’s a new problem just the same component has failed on a different area I’m guessing? Anyway to be fair I was thinking that I might get nowhere due to the end of warranty . However it’s either 5yrs or not ?! T&Cs state a new machine, reconditioned or refund. Warranty would only be to the end of the current 5yrs. Which is a conundrum for them  . I’d take a refund or voucher of same value and buy another and get the 5yr warranty to start again !


They tend to be good at getting excuses to get out of their legal obligations.
I sent a video of the machine in action to the company chairman.


----------



## MrGrumpy (2 Feb 2022)

classic33 said:


> They tend to be good at getting excuses to get out of their legal obligations.
> I sent a video of the machine in action to the company chairman.


Oh I’ve got my fingers crossed , however this isn’t my first experience of their customer service. We had a big American Fridge Freezer bought from Costco . 2yr warranty. 3 months from its 2yr anniversary it started to give us problems . Freezer stopped working and then a month before warranty ran out, the fridge part failed. Engineer advised us on the second visit , that he was writing it off and we would get a call for an exchange or refund if our retailer would except. We did that and bought something else entirely different! Anyway here is hoping ! I actually forgot I’d register for the 5yrs lol , was about to go and buy a new one last year !

Edit just to add , Im prepared to dig in if they don’t replace if it’s unrepairable! I bet they are scouring for a board from anywhere to see it to the end of the month


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2022)

Our mchine was bought just before covid, then broke down recently. Wasn't the bushes, but the motor. Covered by 10 year parts g-tee, but you have to use their engineers. Call out was the same as taking out a year's cover, so did that instead. I have a feeling this new machine won't be as reliable as the old more basic one. Righty, dirty bike kit can go in after a quick rinse in a bucket, rather than soaking if I've got to pay for a 'contract'.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Feb 2022)

Samsung have been sending out the same firm to come fix , warranty is parts and labour ! Can’t complain and when it did break they were there next day ! That’s good ! So keen to remain for now.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Feb 2022)

So……. I’m getting a brand new machine , in fact we have asked for the larger drum of 9kg and it’s excepted. Only thing is we will have to wait up to 12 days for it. They will fit the new and remove the old one ! Also get to start a new year 5yr warranty !


----------



## keithmac (3 Feb 2022)

MrGrumpy said:


> So……. I’m getting a brand new machine , in fact we have asked for the larger drum of 9kg and it’s excepted. Only thing is we will have to wait up to 12 days for it. They will fit the new and remove the old one ! Also get to start a new year 5yr warranty !



That's really good service to be fair, worth remembering when we are looking for a new washer.


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Feb 2022)

keithmac said:


> That's really good service to be fair, worth remembering when we are looking for a new washer.


Can’t complain , they have been great anytime I’ve phoned. 5yr warranty that does what it says on the tin !


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Feb 2022)

Well…… still waiting however got a call today the machine we asked for is no longer available……  . So have had to go back down to an 8kg. Anyway been offered several choices of 8kg machines so have gone for the fancy WiFi one which is A rated as well. Let’s hope that arrives ! It’s £500 odd in curry’s so not a bad upgrade considering my old one only cost £350 !


----------

